# Map of Ogden Bay?



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get a detailed map of Ogden Bay? Such as the boundaries and such?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I got mine at the Ogden DNR office, but its not that detailed, good luck.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Print off some Google Earth screenshots and match it up with the semi detailed map you can get from the DWR. Thats probably about as detailed as you're likely to get.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

deadduck said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a detailed map of Ogden Bay? Such as the boundaries and such?


I have done allot of looking for the same map.There used to be one on-line showing approximate boundaries

Am I the only one that feels like they should have maps on-line showing the boundaries of all are waterfowl management area's?

I was trying to find one on Harold Crane because it said no motorized vehicles are aloud in the rainbow unit? Which one is that? they also have a known motorized area? Where is that. I like to know these things and get a game plan before going to a new area.


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

I wish they all had maps like the BRBR. Their map is pretty clear and simply outlines the boundaries.


----------

